

EC2 is basically one big rip-off - maccman
http://blog.carlmercier.com/2012/01/05/ec2-is-basically-one-big-ripoff/

======
icebraining
Pure linkbait.

Yes, you paid less for one month, but you _had to pay a full month_. One could
say Joe's datacenter is a ripoff because they don't let you pay just for a
couple of days, or hours.

The whole point of EC2 is that there's no minimum fee, you pay only what you
use and you even have an API to control that, so you can request 100 machines
to deal with a peak that only lasts a couple of hours.

Is it a bad deal for a dedicated machine? Sure, but for the same reason you
wouldn't buy a Prius to do the work of a large pickup, not because it's a
"ripoff".

------
easp
Testing methodology and interpretation of the results was pretty sloppy: Only
one test run per platform for single threaded performance, comparisons are
very round numbers that exaggerate differences.

If you look into the test results, you'll see that I/O differences seem to be
responsible for the majority of the differences in test results between the
dedicated box and the ec2 instances. CPU does have an impact though, with the
dedicated box showing ~2.5x the CPU performance of an amazon instance.

In the end though its the same old story, if you compare one EC2 instance to
one dedicated server, the dedicated server is a better by most measures: RAM,
CPU, I/O, bandwidth...

